# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  مشکل در کلید خارجی

## myysl97

سلام من دیتا بیس sql server خواستم کلید خارجی درست کنم این ارور رو میده



```

'jadvaletoleteerm' table saved successfully
'books' table
- Unable to create relationship 'FK_books_jadvaletoleteerm'.  
The ALTER TABLE statement conflicted with the FOREIGN KEY constraint "FK_books_jadvaletoleteerm". The conflict occurred in database "stdclg", table "dbo.jadvaletoleteerm", column 'jid'.





```

----------


## yasesepid

> سلام من دیتا بیس sql server خواستم کلید خارجی درست کنم این ارور رو میده
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 'jadvaletoleteerm' table saved successfully
> 'books' table
> - Unable to create relationship 'FK_books_jadvaletoleteerm'.  
> ...


فیلدی که قراره به عنوان کلید خارجی باشه باید در جدول دیگه به عنوان کلید اصلی باشه،نه کلید خارجی.

----------

